# Pat Parelli's Magic & Casper - both now 23



## ZLund (Aug 8, 2014)

*Pat Parelli, Casper and Magic Preparing for Future of HorseManShip Tour Performance *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD4uXUobmZk

Casper and Magic are both now 23, but still going strong.


----------

